

9 Ways to make your Business Website more Lead - Friendly - earlbarter
https://news.ycombinator.com/bookmarklet.html

======
meltbuzz
They say that for some, the fastest way to make it in the music industry is to
sleep your way to the [http://www.meltbuzz.com/2014/09/porn-hub-to-launch-
music-rec...](http://www.meltbuzz.com/2014/09/porn-hub-to-launch-music-
recording.html)

------
bigbenbusiness
In a world where everyone is busy, even something as serious as a job
interview can easily become a wasted endeavor. Phone interviews are often
considered as nothing more than a simple piece of the screening process and
every Onsite interview more or less reflecting a marathon endeavor, its a
wonder we ever take the plunge to apply in the first place! Often the
interview process is just as painful for the person on the other end or
sitting across the table from you. There are just so many things that are
frustrating about the interview process!

Enter EzInterview, an application that provides the ultimate in interview
flexibility. Create an interview at anytime and connect from any computer
using Chrome or Firefox! When in the interview one can join with video & audio
chat, interactively walk through a problem using the WhiteBoard or write out
or code a problem using the new interactive text editor!

Through the use of the latest in technologies such as WebRTC, Socket.IO,
Django, and Node.js we believe we can find that sweet spot of the flexibility
of a phone interview combined with the seriousness of an Onsite one

